# How To Get Them To Acknowledge Pellets?



## bluegrrrl79 (Oct 8, 2012)

After getting my three piranhas, I was able to switch them from live foods to frozen pretty seamlessly. I'd like to now introduce pellets, however they just don't seem to acknowledge them. For one thing, they never even look up for food, they pretty much only eat food that sinks. I've tried some sinking pellets but they don't seem to realize it's food. I've tried not feeding for a week and then putting sinking pellets, still nothing. Any advice? I'm thinking maybe larger pellets could help?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Try a few sinking pellets every night, they will eventually take them but remove any leftovers they dont eat.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I just soaked regular pellets in water for an hour before feeding so they kinda sink, and would drop small pieces of shrimp and some pellets in. Eventually it would realize the pellets were food and start taking them off the surface.


----------

